# Electric Poly Rope



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

don't use the "ribbon" type. it breaks easily and shorts out quickly and easily!

Rhonda


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I prefer the thicker white poly rope (not the tape) over the thinner yellow stuff because the yellow stuff stretches faster. I don't know what the brands are. 

If you like your galvanized wire you may only have to switch out the top strand. That is what we do. We have a top strand of rope and a middle and lower strand of wire. Seems to work very well.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

We used the PolyRope on part of our Pasture, visible, strong and price was not to bad.

Zareba® Poly Rope 200 Meter, Model PR656W6-Z | Zareba.com

Most people including the manufacturer recommend Poly as Temporary fencing or for use as fencing inside the main property fence. It has a breaking strength of 660lbs, not nearly as high as galvanized wire.

The tape is the worst to use as it has a breaking strength of 320lbs.

.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

Cat said:


> I prefer the thicker white poly rope (not the tape) over the thinner yellow stuff because the yellow stuff stretches faster. I don't know what the brands are.
> 
> when you say thick do you mean the 1/4" rope ?
> 
> If you like your galvanized wire you may only have to switch out the top strand. That is what we do. We have a top strand of rope and a middle and lower strand of wire. Seems to work very well.


that's exactly what I want to do...the top rope and botton keep my wire


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

RhondaLynn said:


> don't use the "ribbon" type. it breaks easily and shorts out quickly and easily!
> 
> Rhonda



I'm thinking you mean the "tape" ?


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

I use the Zareba rope as well - available from Tractor Supply if you have them. It has held up well. I put one strand above and below our existing high tension wires to prevent trying to reach over it push under it. 
The plastic rope winches are the weak spot as they have a tendancy to break when trying to keep it tight. I started to use 'Jakes' fence stretcher to fix this. They have worked very well and permit you to continuously retighten the rope for appearance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> We used the PolyRope on part of our Pasture, visible, strong and price was not to bad.
> 
> ...


I hate the tape ..


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Could just get some ribbon marking tape and tie strips to your top wire. That's what I do every time I move or make a new fence. They can easily see that ribbon hanging from your fence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I use PowerWizard white poly rope in a 1/4" thickness. We put up 4 strands with the top and third strand electrified about 4 years ago and it has been great. It is important to get good quality insulators and proper fasteners. Ours hangs on 5-6" treated wood posts with the screw in insulators. You need a special sleeve for your drill attachment to put them in. I hand tension the rope myself quite easily. The rope stretches in the cold and tightens in warmer temps so if your weather is as erratic as ours, you may need to adjust a few times a year.
This has been a good fence. With the electric, the horses don't even offer to touch it, it is visible, looks good and has lasted well through some pretty extreme weather.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

> when you say thick do you mean the 1/4" rope ?


Yup! The yellow thin stuff is less than 1/8th.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

well...this is the one I ordered in canada ...I thought the price was pretty good

IntelliRope® PE 6.0 - Premier1Supplies


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Fallen, moose will bull-doze thro electric fencing even when getting zapped. They have no idea of backing off. It took 3 strands of barbed wire to convince them to take a different route. I watched a huge young bull moose hit a sheep-wire fence four times trying to get thro it. There was an opening into the field not 20' away. Because I had pulled up onto the highway I didn't get to see where he went altho the wire was still standing on my return but with a lot of sag in it. Perhaps he finally jumped it. A bear will do the same, it will keep going. Until the barbed wire went up, I learned to put joins in the electric wire every hundred feet. This way I wasn't trying to retrieve two hundred yards of wire that had been dragged thro the bush. BTW, if a moose or bear enters the pasture, look for the exit as it's probably down as well. These animals sense the wire, they just don't know what it will do or to back away.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Fallen, moose will bull-doze thro electric fencing even when getting zapped. They have no idea of backing off. It took 3 strands of barbed wire to convince them to take a different route. I watched a huge young bull moose hit a sheep-wire fence four times trying to get thro it. There was an opening into the field not 20' away. Because I had pulled up onto the highway I didn't get to see where he went altho the wire was still standing on my return but with a lot of sag in it. Perhaps he finally jumped it. A bear will do the same, it will keep going. Until the barbed wire went up, I learned to put joins in the electric wire every hundred feet. This way I wasn't trying to retrieve two hundred yards of wire that had been dragged thro the bush. BTW, if a moose or bear enters the pasture, look for the exit as it's probably down as well. These animals sense the wire, they just don't know what it will do or to back away.


oh I thought it was just that they couldn't see it :shock: well it's no loss...I have a horse going blind only has 30% vision left in one eye


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your horse could be stone blind and know exactly where the electric fence is. They can sense it from at least 30' away from what I've observed. My pony would sense the pulse (single strand) then run like mad and duck under it without getting a shock.


----------

